# Bolens 32" vintage snowblower



## jimr4484 (Dec 5, 2015)

I acquired a vintage Bolens 32" with a Tecumseh engine at the right price. Not sure of the blower model or engine model as all stickers are missing. 

I've rebuilt the funkey differential by boring the aluminium housings and adding custom steel bushings and zerk fittings. 

The motor has point ignition and runs great but does not have any voltage output from the alternator circuit to operate the hand warmers and head light. The warmers and light work when I hot wire a 12vdc test battery. Electric start was added by the previous owner. After reading some other posts about the magnet quantity, I will need to pop off the flywheel and count the number of magnets, there are at least 5 and maybe 6. 

Appreciate assistance to test the alternator circuit that has 2 yellow and one red wires from the stator to a flat connector. Any other tips are appreciated.
Newie,
Jim


----------



## jimr4484 (Dec 5, 2015)

*Alternator-No Output Voltage*

After reading the Electrical Section I'm wondering if a missing rectifier plugs into the flat connector with wire colors noted below.

The motor has point ignition and runs great but does not have any voltage output from the alternator circuit to operate the hand warmers and head light. The warmers and light work when I hot wire a 12vdc test battery. 110volt electric start was added by the previous owner. After reading some other posts about the magnet quantity, I will need to pop off the flywheel and count the number of magnets, there are at least 5 and maybe 6. 

Appreciate assistance to test the alternator circuit that has 2 yellow and one red wires from the stator to a flat connector. Any other tips are appreciated.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jim :white^_^arial^_^0^_


Can't help you with your problem but would like to see what you're working on. :icon-wwp:


----------



## jimr4484 (Dec 5, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to the forum Jim :white^_^arial^_^0^_
> 
> 
> Can't help you with your problem but would like to see what you're working on. :icon-wwp:


Rebuilt 32" Bolens differential housing bored oversize, 3 locked in place bushings and added zerk fittings to keep the moisture out.
Just now need to solve the alternator electrical problem!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:sigh: Nice work on that diff !!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

You're checking the voltage from plug that's labeled as "engine connector" in this diagram, right? the one with the red and black wires?

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/762833-post2.html


----------



## jimr4484 (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes, No voltage at the engine black and red 2 wire connector.
The diagram also shows a second engine 3 wire (yellow, yellow and red) connector. After reviewing the Tecumseh technical manual, electrical section, linked on this site I discovered that this old unit requires a rectifier/voltage regulator that converts the AC volts from the 2 yellows to DC volts and feeds the same red wire which runs to red 2 wire connector. I have 14 AC volts when probing the 2 yellows and now need to locate a 3 (yellow/alternator, yellow/yellow, red/positive) rectifier and voltage regulator. Am I on the right track? If so, where can I purchase the missing component?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm not sure if that part is separately available, it seems to be integrated to the charging coil itself. Take a look at this completed auction for a NOS Tecumseh 611097:

Tecumseh 611097 Alternator Charging Coil Stator HM80 HM100 | eBay


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's a couple of pictures of a Tecumseh 10 HP that was set up for a light. There's an extra picture along with additional magnets on the flywheel

Hope that helps.


----------



## jimr4484 (Dec 5, 2015)

db130 said:


> I'm not sure if that part is separately available, it seems to be integrated to the charging coil itself. Take a look at this completed auction for a NOS Tecumseh 611097:
> 
> Tecumseh 611097 Alternator Charging Coil Stator HM80 HM100 | eBay


My stator has 2 alternator coils and 1 mag coil. The 611097 stator is alternator only according to the online electrical diagrams. The problem is all identification on this mower is missing. Thanks


----------



## jimr4484 (Dec 5, 2015)

HCBPH said:


> Here's a couple of pictures of a Tecumseh 10 HP that was set up for a light. There's an extra picture along with additional magnets on the flywheel
> 
> Hope that helps.


These photos are exactly like mine..2 alternator coils, 1 mag coil and 6 flywheel magnets.

Do you have a photo of the 2 engine pig tail wire connectors coming out of the stator? Mine has 2 connectors; one with black and red wires and the other connector has yellow, yellow, red wires.

I believe the flat 3 wire connector is for a rectifier/voltage regulator. Where can I purchase this component, new or used?

A huge help would be if you have the model number for the engine in the photos as all ID is missing.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

jimr4484 said:


> Rebuilt 32" Bolens differential housing bored oversize, 3 locked in place bushings and added zerk fittings to keep the moisture out.
> Just now need to solve the alternator electrical problem!


Check the wiring plugs for a fuse. I have the same machine, I think I replaced a fuse some time ago. The wiring is detailed in the owners manual which I think is still available online.

Highly suggest that you check the auger gear box for oil! Mine was delivered (years ago) almost dry and I didn't catch this until after the gears wore out. BPITA finding parts and that was over 10 years ago. 

MIne also broke the 1/2" shaft that passes through the differentials. It broke twice, the first time it broke where the retaining pin holds it to the 7/8" other shaft/pipe. That was OK after I added a block onto the wheel housing that prevented the right hand wheel from pulling free. The next failure allowed the right hand wheel to just pull out from the machine and it tilted about 15 degrees.

I fixed that problem by replacing the 1/2" cold rolled steel shaft with 1/2" SS. Forgot what grade, most likely 303. NOw to replace that sucker, I needed to remove the frozen broken piece of cold rolled steel from the left 7/8" pipe shaft that drives the left wheel. The only thing that worked for me was to mount the shaft into my lathe and drill it out. Finally got all that put back together and it still in my garage waiting for the next snow or a new Ariens 32 Pro, which ever comes first.

And yes, I also installed zerks in the differential. THIS WAS A MAJOR SHORTCOMING IN THAT OTHERWISE FINE DESIGN!!! When new it worked better than ANYTHING available then and most likely even the best offered today.

Another piece of useless information. Cold rolled steel sharply loses shear strength beginning around 32 degrees. And the lovely Bolens only gets to work at that temperature and below.

I purchased my machine new in 1986!!!! I have done major repairs to keep it working. When the auger gears failed, I had to change shafts, bearings and gears for the auger. I even had to have the auger housing welded back together after catching stones between the augers and the housing. 

Now time for me to move on to a new machine.


----------

